

What's Next For Apple - Matt Mullenweg - gburt
http://ma.tt/2011/10/whats-next-for-apple/

======
hopeless
Garmin are mentioned twice in the post, and they really have screwed up. 5yrs
ago the GPS market was exploding but even then the writing was on the wall.
Unfortunately, Garmin is such a conservative, engineering-led, company that it
didn't, and apparently still doesn't, see that their future is doomed. No one
actually loves their Nuvi, certainly not after using an iPhone - the devices
feel like they come from different decades!

In fact, Garmin with their experience in aviation and marine navigation
systems could have easily pivoted into the automotive systems space. Or they
could have innovated with maps, navigation, routing, traffic, and so on. But
they lack the design-led management to truly succeed as a consumer products
company. It's a shame.

------
obvio171
Search is indeed a real big one. Google built Chrome and Android just so they
could control the search box. Siri did away with the search box. _That's_
crossing a moat.

------
blazamos
With regard to maps, Apple acquired Placebase in 2009.
([http://techcrunch.com/2009/09/30/apple-gets-a-mapmaker-
where...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/09/30/apple-gets-a-mapmaker-where-does-
that-leave-google/))

------
ajanuary
"Your phone becomes your credit card... Google will probably do this first"

Haven't they already done it with Google Wallet?

